# Pictures from the night of 05/11



## BigSwole (May 12, 2012)

Here are a few pictures from tonight. My wife tried but couldnt pull the bow back, its at 46 lbs was just a hair too much.

Ericks bowfin,











My gar,





My wife,





And my wife trying to pull the bow back, if it would have been 2 less lbs she probably could have got it. I helped her pull it back a few times she actually got pretty close. Any suggestions for a youth/womens bow?

Enjoy!


----------



## S Adams (May 12, 2012)

get her a browning micro or a PSE barracuda!


----------



## BigSwole (May 12, 2012)

Shes wanting me to paint it orange for her, know any that come orange?


----------



## Michael (May 13, 2012)

Why don't you just drop the poundage? Most of my bows are in the 25-35 lb range.


----------



## BigSwole (May 13, 2012)

Well, how much furthur can i safely go?


----------



## Michael (May 15, 2012)

Until just before the limbs fall off


----------

